# The Weed Thread



## Milkman

I realize we have a website for weed, linked to this site, but as weed is now legal and the stigma is quickly diminishing, it might be an interesting side topic, much like our resident scotch connoisseurs and beer lovers enjoy.

So, do you smoke? Show us your rig(s).
Edibles? Recipes?
Vape? Again, love to know more about your rig(s) and results.
Your favourite bud? Shatter? Rosin? Enlighten us.

My habits are that I never, ever consume when I have to work or really anytime I have to focus and concentrate.

I use a 9mm Nice Glass Beaker bong, with an ash catcher and a great Nice glass bowl that has a lip molded beneath the top edge so your screens sort of snap in.

This picture is after one evening of use. I generally clean my rig every day with 99% isopropyl alcohol, but that stuff is hard to come by lately.










This is my grinder. It was pricey but does a great job and keeps the weed "fluffy" without turning it to dust like a coffee grinder does.

The quarter teaspoon is my dosage.


----------



## cboutilier

Not I. Can't seem to get back into it. Don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## Milkman

I'm that way with booze. I can enjoy a nice bottle of Bordeaux from time to time, but I often go months without touching a drop. It's rare that I find myself in the mood to drink alcohol.

Weed on the other hand, while having only a very mild intoxicating effect on me (I suppose I've built up quite a tolerance), also dramatically reduces my stress and anxiety. It's almost like throwing a switch.

Those feelings of dread and fear.....gone. Appetite? Restored.

When I run low, my wife, who would never touch the stuff, reminds me that I should reorder or pick up.

Yes, I am self medicating for self diagnosed issues.

But, I'm functional and happy.


----------



## Adcandour

I can't do any drug thanks to a psychonaut style overdose that happened in my late teens. 

If they ever legalize hash, I'm going to use it as an air freshener. One of my favourite smells in the world. What I wouldn't give for a nice bottle toke or hot knife.


----------



## Milkman

Adcandour said:


> I can't do any drug thanks to a psychonaut style overdose that happened in my late teens.
> 
> If they ever legalize hash, I'm going to use it as an air freshener. One of my favourite smells in the world. What I wouldn't give for a nice bottle toke or hot knife.



I keep some shatter in my little fridge for the times I want a bit more, but I think I've had two grams sitting for several months and haven't really reached for it.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well thanks to my stupid lungs just a quick toke can cause severe hacks that last to long. But I do CBD capsules and also when I need more then 2-3 hours of sleep in a day I will also use a 10 CBD 10 THC capsule and if it really gets bad then I will do THC 20 milligram capsule.
There might have been a time or two when I use to go through a 1/4 ounce a day helped having a little farm say maybe ( not admitting anything here ) but indica and sativa were the size of my forearms and just as long for the bud tops some of the very best in the late 70's and 80'sand was around 25% THC.
Tried a touch of shatter was to much for my lungs and the high was not as enjoyable for me and still have a chunk of Morrocan hash that I may cook some cookies occasionally for myself.


----------



## Milkman

Ship of fools said:


> Well thanks to my stupid lungs just a quick toke can cause severe hacks that last to long. But I do CBD capsules and also when I need more then 2-3 hours of sleep in a day I will also use a 10 CBD 10 THC capsule and if it really gets bad then I will do THC 20 milligram capsule.
> There might have been a time or two when I use to go through a 1/4 ounce a day helped having a little farm say maybe ( not admitting anything here ) but indica and sativa were the size of my forearms and just as long for the bud tops some of the very best in the late 70's and 80'sand was around 25% THC.
> Tried a touch of shatter was to much for my lungs and the high was not as enjoyable for me and still have a chunk of Morrocan hash that I may cook some cookies occasionally for myself.


Yeah it seems like the more potent your smoke is the more I hack. With Shatter I have to use tiny doses, but the taste is amazing and I do enjoy the buzz.

I suppose I have almost stopped smoking shatter and rosin out of concern for my lungs as well.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Yeah it seems like the more potent your smoke is the more I hack. With Shatter I have to use tiny doses, but the taste is amazing and I do enjoy the buzz.
> 
> I suppose I have almost stopped smoking shatter and rosin out of concern for my lungs as well.


I find wax to be quite a bit tastier than shatter and easier to handle, especially the crumble type.


----------



## jimsz

No drugs, no alcohol. I guess I'm weird that way, just happy being sober.


----------



## Sneaky

I like hash for daytime use. Weed is better when I want to get high, but hash just has more of a calming effect with me. I usually mix it with a bit of tobacco so that might be part of it. I hate cigarettes but a pinch in a spliff is how I like to smoke it. Pipes and bongs are too harsh for me.

For the weed I still like rolling a good old fashion joint. I roll small ones because it’s usually just for me. Again, pipes and bongs are harsh and get too nasty unless you clean them a lot. I’ve tried a couple vape units, and recently got an Airizer Solo, which is the best one I’ve tried yet. I’ve tried shatter and budder in vapes but it didn’t do much for me. Always have a vape pen handy for discreet indulging while out. Not like that happens anymore though.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> I find wax to be quite a bit tastier than shatter and easier to handle, especially the crumble type.


Never heard of wax. I assume it's a purified THC extract? Does it go by another term?

I'll ask for it next time I pick up.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> I like hash for daytime use. Weed is better when I want to get high, but hash just has more of a calming effect with me. I usually mix it with a bit of tobacco so that might be part of it. I hate cigarettes but a pinch in a spliff is how I like to smoke it. Pipes and bongs are too harsh for me.
> 
> For the weed I still like rolling a good old fashion joint. I roll small ones because it’s usually just for me. Again, pipes and bongs are harsh and get too nasty unless you clean them a lot. I’ve tried a couple vape units, and recently got an Airizer Solo, which is the best one I’ve tried yet. I’ve tried shatter and budder in vapes but it didn’t do much for me. Always have a vape pen handy for discreet indulging while out. Not like that happens anymore though.


For me there's no "daytime use" at least during the week. I'm still working and as I have said, the two don't mix for me.

I've known lots of people who like mixing their weed or hash with tobacco. I can't do it and if you do hand someone a joint with tobacco, please warn them, LOL.

I take one toke mixed with tobacco and I lose my lunch 100%.

I have a dry herb vape but it really doesn't get the job done for me and I cough anyway. I would LOVE to find a good vape device that came close to one small bong hit in terms of impact.

Must be just me.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Never heard of wax. I assume it's a purified THC extract? Does it go by another term?
> 
> I'll ask for it next time I pick up.


Ya, it's another concentrate, less concentrated than shatter, different extraction method.

I'm not sure if all shatter is the same, but the BHO, butane hash oil seems harsh to me.
Butane is supposed to dissipate at room temperature, but something in there sure makes me hack.
It may be too big of a dab too, guilty of that too many times.

Wax can be extracted through freezing the bud (ice and screens) and collecting the tricombs released. Seems less intrusive to me.


----------



## DaddyDog

There's a scotch thread?? 

We've dabbled in edibles but didn't enjoy them enough to keep going back, and keep restocking. My two kids on the other hand... they smoke it like we used to have a beer. It's just a given they have a little something before they go out. And more when they get home.


----------



## Milkman

These are two examples of the Shatter I have. I was told it was NOT butane extracted but who knows?





























And this is an edible I was trying for awhile, but again, not much impact for me.


----------



## Milkman

DaddyDog said:


> There's a scotch thread??



Not specifically, but it's turning out that way.

Necessity, mother of invention


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> These are two examples of the Shatter I have. I was told it was NOT butane extracted but who knows?
> 
> View attachment 305544
> 
> 
> View attachment 305546
> 
> 
> View attachment 305548
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an edible I was trying for awhile, but again, not much impact for me.
> View attachment 305550


I'm not familiar with all extraction methods, surely there are other ways to make shatter than with butane.
fwik, wax is slightly less potent, around 10% less concentrate than shatter.

I found that it's "stiffer" than shatter, where it would hold up better in the pen that I used to smoke it with.
I drowned the element/pen after overloading it with shatter early on, small doses are better at a time.

There are many YT vids on the extraction methods of concentrates.
Distillate is refined even further, down to the molecule in a centrifuge, even the terps are removed.


----------



## Lincoln

I smoked way more than my share "pre-21", but I haven't smoked anything for over 20 years. I listen to my one neighbor go outside and try and cough his lungs up about 3 or 4 times a day when he has a joint, and I think.......I'm good thanks. Don't need to go there.
I'd love to get high, but I just can't see smoking it anymore. 

I tried some oil pills.......you must have to do the whole bottle at once to get a buzzz going.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> I'm not familiar with all extraction methods, surely there are other ways to make shatter than with butane.
> fwik, wax is slightly less potent, around 10% less concentrate than shatter.
> 
> I found that it's "stiffer" than shatter, where it would hold up better in the pen that I used to smoke it with.
> I drowned the element/pen after overloading it with shatter early on, small doses are better at a time.
> 
> There are many YT vids on the extraction methods of concentrates.
> Distillate is refined even further, down to the molecule in a centrifuge, even the terps are removed.


I've made some oil in the past with a big Honey bee extractor and that does use butane, but it was clean tasting stuff (to me at least).

I like the terpines so I don't use drops. I tried some (kindly offered to me by another member here after my surgery) and returned it to him. I felt nothing.


----------



## gtrguy

sulphur said:


> Wax can be extracted through freezing the bud (ice and screens) and collecting the tricombs released. Seems less intrusive to me.


That's called bubble hash around these parts.


----------



## Milkman

gtrguy said:


> That's called bubble hash around these parts.


Oh, ok.

That I recognize. I haven't tried any commercially made bubble hash, but I will.

Thanks


----------



## sulphur

gtrguy said:


> That's called bubble hash around these parts.


I heard of a few names, probably due to the extraction method.
Bubble hash, crumble and butter that seems closer to rosin in consistency.


----------



## Electraglide

When I smoked this was the rig.








No filters or anything like that, just roll one up and smoke it, anytime of the day or night. On occasion if you were having a party or such there was this.








worked for smokes too.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> When I smoked this was the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No filters or anything like that, just roll one up and smoke it, anytime of the day or night. On occasion if you were having a party or such there was this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked for smokes too.


When I first started smoking again a few weeks after my surgery, the only thing I could handle was a joint and only a few tokes.

My kids always ask me to roll their joints. I have some experience, LOL. I do always add a filter, but that's just a coiled up piece of paper / cardboard.

But with the bong, although the perception is that it hits like a sledge hammer, I can meter the dose much more accurately.

I don't puff on it. I power toke and completely burn the weed, but only a quarter teaspoon which is a fairly small dose.

Different things work for different people. I'm interested in other's approaches.


----------



## knight_yyz

I have about 700 dollars worth of Hoss glass that I rarely use. I prefer to smoke Blunts. Juicy Jay's Hemp wraps. I also use a small Santa Cruz grinder and the large. I hand roll backwards. Ie glue away from me. Learned that from a Dutch guy. I also have a dry vape but I hack too much when I do and 1 tiny bowl does not cut it due to my high tolerance. 

For shits and giggles I will post my Hoss setup with the bubbler attachment and snap a few shots later tonight. Main reason I don't use it is I don't have enough lung power to inhale smoke through the external bubbler and 3 feet of glass


I used to prefer hash but since the Russians left Afghanistan and the bikers stomp all over it cutting it with god knows what.... I stick with weed now. The new commercial hash is just too expensive. When I use to deal it I was paying 40 a quarter for hash and 60-70 for weed. Today, 20 years later it's still 60 a q for weed but hash is 20 a gram?


----------



## tdotrob

I love joints. Love the smell, the taste and the process of making em. I am way pickier about strain as I get older.

My wife got me this and I don’t mind it. It takes me a couple/few days to smoke a 1 gram joint now, I just light have a couple little puffs and put out so the vape thing is convenient if I don’t feel like spinning one up. I keep it full and sometimes just a little pull of it is all I need.
Mostly stick to my rolled doobage though.


----------



## tdotrob

knight_yyz said:


> I have about 700 dollars worth of Hoss glass that I rarely use. I prefer to smoke Blunts. Juicy Jay's Hemp wraps. I also use a small Santa Cruz grinder and the large. I hand roll backwards. Ie glue away from me. Learned that from a Dutch guy. I also have a dry vape but I hack too much when I do and 1 tiny bowl does not cut it due to my high tolerance.
> 
> For shits and giggles I will post my Hoss setup with the bubbler attachment and snap a few shots later tonight. Main reason I don't use it is I don't have enough lung power to inhale smoke through the external bubbler and 3 feet of glass
> 
> 
> I used to prefer hash but since the Russians left Afghanistan and the bikers stomp all over it cutting it with god knows what.... I stick with weed now. The new commercial hash is just too expensive. When I use to deal it I was paying 40 a quarter for hash and 60-70 for weed. Today, 20 years later it's still 60 a q for weed but hash is 20 a gram?


At one point when we were all day everyday smokers we had enough paraphernalia to start our own headshop. When me and wife were about 28-29 we quit all together for almost 10 years and tossed everything. Don’t miss it


----------



## Electraglide

Thank god for second hand smoke. Can't smoke "normally".


----------



## sulphur

I usually use a beaker bong.



http://imgur.com/kcLqYGK


----------



## Milkman

I just pulled this little dry herb vape from a drawer. It has sat idle for about six months. I charged it this morning to give it another shot and it shows full charge but will not power up. It wasn't a super high end model but more than $100 and it's less than a year old.

Any recommendations for a vape solution?


----------



## Sneaky

This is the herb vape I have. Airizer Solo 2. Works great, heats up fast and has accurate temp control. Keep an eye out for 4/20 sales.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> This is the herb vape I have. Airizer Solo 2. Works great, heats up fast and has accurate temp control. Keep an eye out for 4/20 sales.


Thanks but at $200. I will wait for a sale. If I was more confident that it would work for me, I'd pull the trigger right now, but I have two other vapes (one of which seems dead) collecting dust.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Thanks but at $200. I will wait for a sale. If I was more confident that it would work for me, I'd pull the trigger right now, but I have two other vapes (one of which seems dead) collecting dust.


I bought a "cheap" one, sub $100 and it was pretty useless.
To get anything decent, you have to buck up to the $200+ range.
Those Solos and the Pax get good reviews. Arizer is a Canadian outfit.

I have a desktop unit from Arizer, haven't used it much, only because it's a bit of overkill just for myself.
I bought a Dynavap unit that's pretty neat, requires a small hand torch.
I picked up those two to avoid any need for recharging.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

Arizer Solo 2 it is. I'll wait for a sale or if anyone hears of one, I'd be mighty obliged to be advised.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> I bought a "cheap" one, sub $100 and it was pretty useless.
> To get anything decent, you have to buck up to the $200+ range.
> Those Solos and the Pax get good reviews. Arizer is a Canadian outfit.
> 
> I have a desktop unit from Arizer, haven't used it much, only because it's a bit of overkill just for myself.
> I bought a Dynavap unit that's pretty neat, requires a small hand torch.
> I picked up those two to avoid any need for recharging.


Tell me more about the dynavap. I have a nice torch and portability is not a big deal as I mentioned. But does it work well? Pros, cons?


----------



## knight_yyz

I have an older Da Vinci Ascent. Can do wet or dry. Works well but it makes me feel like I'm hacking up a lung.

The best dry vape is the Volcano. But at 600 plus I'll never buy one. I don't seem to feel like hacking my brains out removing smoke from the bag. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> I have an older Da Vinci Ascent. Can do wet or dry. Works well but it makes me feel like I'm hacking up a lung.
> 
> The best dry vape is the Volcano. But at 600 plus I'll never buy one. I don't seem to feel like hacking my brains out removing smoke from the bag. Not sure why that is.


Well if the Volcano is one of the better ones, I may just not be a vape guy. I've tried that one. I did manage to find the box for my (apparently) dead Boundless device. I sent them an e-mail.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Tell me more about the dynavap. I have a nice torch and portability is not a big deal as I mentioned. But does it work well? Pros, cons?


They're pretty cool units, engineered quite well and feel nice in the hand.
I have the entry model, they range from around $100, up to around $300 for the full titanium unit.

The newer models have a different inlet that allows more airflow, which would be one of the drawbacks of mine.
That's one good thing about that company, is that they're always striving to improve the models, encouraging input from the users.
They have a YT channel and at least use to have a weekly live broadcast.

They're pretty fool proof, the cap clicks when it's heated enough, then clicks again when it has cooled down enough to heat again.
About the only way you can damage them, is if you don't wait long enough for the cool down click and then reheat.
Because it hadn't had the cool down "unclick", it won't click again to let you know when it's heated enough.

As far as the desktop vapes, mine cost around $200... Arizer Extreme Q - The Best Desktop Vaporizer For Aromatherapy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sneaky said:


> This is the herb vape I have. Airizer Solo 2. Works great, heats up fast and has accurate temp control. Keep an eye out for 4/20 sales.



Plus 1 on this unit. We have had one for well over a year now. Very dependable and very well built. Canadian company as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman said:


> Tell me more about the dynavap. I have a nice torch and portability is not a big deal as I mentioned. But does it work well? Pros, cons?


I have one of these as well. They are very neat units and work as advertised. My only issue with them is they burn hot and you can easily end up in a coughing fit with them, unlike with something like the Arizer. But as a one hitter they are great. Not super cheap. Some good info and user reviews here Dynavap


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one of these as well. They are very neat units and work as advertised. My only issue with them is they burn hot and you can easily end up in a coughing fit with them, unlike with something like the Arizer. But as a one hitter they are great. Not super cheap. Some good info and user reviews here Dynavap
> 
> View attachment 305620


Well that's an important consideration for sure. I really am trying to DECREASE the coughing so maybe the Arizer Solo 2 is the ticket.

The Dynavap price was pretty cheap I thought, around $70 plus shipping, so all in under $100.


----------



## knight_yyz

My rig. I love the interchangeability of the pieces


----------



## knight_yyz

Version 3 is hard to use alone. Can barely reach the bowl wit a torch. LOL

I hate cleaning it though! Takes forever and looks like shit after 1 small bowl


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman said:


> Well that's an important consideration for sure. I really am trying to DECREASE the coughing so maybe the Arizer Solo 2 is the ticket.
> 
> The Dynavap price was pretty cheap I thought, around $70 plus shipping, so all in under $100.


They may have come down in price. They were selling for $100 USD for a long time. The ones you are seeing are also probably the older versions.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> Version 3 is hard to use alone. Can barely reach the bowl wit a torch. LOL
> 
> I hate cleaning it though! Takes forever and looks like shit after 1 small bowl



Looks like it's due, LOL.

I having a little trouble getting iso.


----------



## sulphur

I have the M model and got it from this place. Looks like there's a sale.

DynaVap Vaporizers Canada - The Herb Cafe

The newer screens have better airflow.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> Looks like it's due, LOL.
> 
> I having a little trouble getting iso.


Last time that I picked up some Iso, it was 99% and from a Rexall pharmacy. They had both, the lower % type too.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> They may have come down in price. They were selling for $100 USD for a long time. The ones you are seeing are also probably the older versions.


Maybe, I figure if it's under $200 and well made I can accept that. It's the hot burn that concerns me. That's something I'm trying to reduce.


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> Last time that I picked up some Iso, it was 99% and from a Rexall pharmacy. They had both, the lower % type too.


Yeah I use quite a bit because I'm frigging OCD about keeping my pipe clean. The smell of a dirty bong is absolutely foul and they get that way quickly. I've been buying it at Walmart because the price is much lower. The also reduced the purity to 94%, but that is still strong enough to effectively clean a pipe.

That stuff runs out city wide here and started doing so years ago so well before any connection to Covid-19.

The 70% stuff is a waste of time and money. It just doesn't cut it.

A few grains of uncooked rice tossed in as media helps a lot too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ontario online pot purchases jump 600% amid COVID-19 pandemic


----------



## sulphur

GuitarsCanada said:


> Ontario online pot purchases jump 600% amid COVID-19 pandemic


When you shut down the brick and mortars, there isn't much choice. Eliminate the competition.
Maybe that's one way they can finally make a buck.

LCBOs and beer stores still open though. So much for the stigma dissipating.


----------



## knight_yyz

Milkman said:


> Looks like it's due, LOL.
> 
> I having a little trouble getting iso.


This works well


----------



## Electraglide

knight_yyz said:


> My rig. I love the interchangeability of the pieces
> 
> View attachment 305622
> View attachment 305624
> View attachment 305626


Had one of these for hash. I don't recall ever cleaning it, just adding more Jack to the bottom. 








I think it was about $1.50 in Gastown.


Milkman said:


> Looks like it's due, LOL.
> 
> I having a little trouble getting iso.


The Shoppers where I get my prescriptions filled had some in 1/2 liter bottles today. I hear Costco and Wallyworld have some too. Not too sure about where you live.


----------



## knight_yyz

The best hash pipe is either a chillum or take 4 feet of copper tubing spiral it and put a wooden bowl on the one end.


----------



## Milkman

Well when it comes to my pipe I clean it every day. The smell from some of the components of the pipe after a few bong hits is bloody foul. Smoking through week old bong water is like filtering through sewage (for me at least).

If I got tired of all that cleaning I guess I'd switch to joints.

But with joints you waste almost as much weed as you smoke. Unless you're a rabid power toker and don't pause for a breath lots of smoke just goes up in the air.

The way I meter my bong hits, there is pretty much zero waste. Nice small hit, burn it all.

But, that's the way I have sort of evolved in my smoking habit, not necessarily the right way, just my way.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> This works well
> View attachment 305682



I've used that and also an orange coloured mixture that contains some grit for media. Both work well, but NOTHING comes close to 99% (or at least 94%) isopropyl alcohol. I'll use whatever I can get my hands on right now.

The 70% stuff won't cut the tar / oil but iso 99 really does the trick.

Of course, as with anything, it's much easier to keep one clean than to get one clean after weeks of neglect.

For me it's no choice. I just can't put my face close to a dirty bong. The smell makes my head jerk back.


----------



## knight_yyz

You're talking about chronic orange. It has alcohol though doesn't it? Might be too weak though


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> You're talking about chronic orange. It has alcohol though doesn't it? Might be too weak though


Something like that, but I don't remember the name. It has some grit in it to offset the weaker iso concentration. Those products work but take more and cost more than strong iso alone.


----------



## knight_yyz

Methyl Hydrate works too and more readily available. I soak my grinder in it once a month to clean it


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> Methyl Hydrate works too and more readily available. I soak my grinder in it once a month to clean it


Well Methyl Hydrate is a hell of a lot cheaper than 99% ISO. It's $15 a gallon as opposed to between $5.00 and I've seen it as high as $10 for a 500 ml bottle for ISO.

Does it work good enough? Worth a try.


----------



## Ship of fools

Electraglide said:


> Had one of these for hash. I don't recall ever cleaning it, just adding more Jack to the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was about $1.50 in Gastown.
> 
> The Shoppers where I get my prescriptions filled had some in 1/2 liter bottles today. I hear Costco and Wallyworld have some too. Not too sure about where you live.


Was that the shop right across the street from the old Spaghetti factory on Water street.


----------



## knight_yyz

I have not tried it on my bong, but Methyl Hydrate cleans my jammed grinder easy
peasy. Next time a head shop opens I am going to try the oil they have to stop that from happening.


----------



## Electraglide

Ship of fools said:


> Was that the shop right across the street from the old Spaghetti factory on Water street.


Nope tho I know and have used that shop. It was one that was up where Water and Cambie crossed. About a year or so after I bought the pipe that area was one of the more active ones in the riot.


----------



## JeremyP

Milkman said:


> Well that's an important consideration for sure. I really am trying to DECREASE the coughing so maybe the Arizer Solo 2 is the ticket.
> 
> The Dynavap price was pretty cheap I thought, around $70 plus shipping, so all in under $100.



You pretty much have to spend the $ to get anything decent with the sole exception of the dynavap but I hate the tiny loads lol. The Pax 3 is THE Vaporizer. I have had a few airizer , DaVinci and a few other higher end portable models but since I got the Pax I don’t use anything else. When I stopped smoking cigarettes a few years back all of the sudden joints just tasted horrible and I couldn’t stomach them. The Pax and the stores and Bickel “mighty” were the only two vapes that compared with a joint or a dab buzz wise.


----------



## sulphur

If you're just going to use it at home, the Arizer tabletop unit I linked is ideal, and $199 before taxes is a good deal.

Those Storz & Bickel are the high end of the market, but have the performance to show for it.
I think one of the Canadian weed conglomerates bought that outfit out.


----------



## JeremyP

sulphur said:


> If you're just going to use it at home, the Arizer tabletop unit I linked is ideal, and $199 before taxes is a good deal.
> 
> Those Storz & Bickel are the high end of the market, but have the performance to show for it.
> I think one of the Canadian weed conglomerates bought that outfit out.


One of the things I don’t like about the airizer is they are straight convection, so I never feel like I am getting a good puff because I can’t see anything when I exhale lol . I know that sounds dumb but with convection/conduction vapes I can see a nice vapor cloud and it feels like I am getting so much more. I always feel like the dual ones get me more bang for my buck, but a lot of people dig the airizer. My neighbour swears by the Airizer Air II. I definitely think you need to put out a couple bills to get anything even remotely decent. The budget models are total shite in my experience. There is a brand new one just out called the TinyMight that’s supposed to be crazy good.


----------



## sulphur

JeremyP said:


> One of the things I don’t like about the airizer is they are straight convection, so I never feel like I am getting a good puff because I can’t see anything when I exhale lol . I know that sounds dumb but with convection/conduction vapes I can see a nice vapor cloud and it feels like I am getting so much more. I always feel like the dual ones get me more bang for my buck, but a lot of people dig the airizer. My neighbour swears by the Airizer Air II. I definitely think you need to put out a couple bills to get anything even remotely decent. The budget models are total shite in my experience. There is a brand new one just out called the TinyMight that’s supposed to be crazy good.


Ya, my first dry herb vape was a cheaper unit from a head shop, it's not that great.

The Arizer Extreme Q is a good bang for the buck for at home. You can get some decent clouds/hits from this one.
Arizer Extreme Q - The Best Desktop Vaporizer For Aromatherapy


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> Had one of these for hash. I don't recall ever cleaning it, just adding more Jack to the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was about $1.50 in Gastown.
> 
> The Shoppers where I get my prescriptions filled had some in 1/2 liter bottles today. I hear Costco and Wallyworld have some too. Not too sure about where you live.


Wow...I had one of those when I was about 15. I bet it had 'Made in India' scratched into the bottom.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Ontario online pot purchases jump 600% amid COVID-19 pandemic


These guys both deliver quickly and have cheap smokeables.

Online Dispensary Canada | Weed-deals | Mail Order Marijuana

Online Wholesale Bud Dispensary Canada | Buy Cannabis | Weed | Edibles | Bud Bargain | Mail Order

I was given a prescription for weed as pain relief for arthritis. Some of it works some of it doesn't, but you have to try a bunch of different stuff to find out what works. At least I did:









I tried edibles but I took too much and had a very uncomfortable three hours lol. So I just smoke it with papers or a pipe. Mostly pipe.








I am retired so I can smoke whenever I feel like it, but I don't want to make a career of it because I lose focus when I am high. OK for rocking out to jam tracks, but I need to concentrate more when I am practicing.


----------



## Paul Running

Anybody here find that they are consuming more than their typically amount of cannabis during the plague? I fall into the moderately-high risk category and believe that this is my reason for above normal consumption. I like smoking my son's homegrown Blueberry Kush, very effective for treating my anxiety and boosts the creative mind.


----------



## Electraglide

Rozz said:


> Wow...I had one of those when I was about 15. I bet it had 'Made in India' scratched into the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys both deliver quickly and have cheap smokeables.
> 
> Online Dispensary Canada | Weed-deals | Mail Order Marijuana
> 
> Online Wholesale Bud Dispensary Canada | Buy Cannabis | Weed | Edibles | Bud Bargain | Mail Order
> 
> I was given a prescription for weed as pain relief for arthritis. Some of it works some of it doesn't, but you have to try a bunch of different stuff to find out what works. At least I did:
> View attachment 306022
> 
> 
> I tried edibles but I took too much and had a very uncomfortable three hours lol. So I just smoke it with papers or a pipe. Mostly pipe.
> View attachment 306024
> 
> I am retired so I can smoke whenever I feel like it, but I don't want to make a career of it because I lose focus when I am high. OK for rocking out to jam tracks, but I need to concentrate more when I am practicing.


Yup. Scratched on the bottom. Had a few fitting pipes too....various lengths and sizes. Found out brass was not the best and my boss at one job did notice the fitting supplies were going faster than normal. Back in the day that much pot would have made you a dealer. I do remember tho the plan was always, we'll buy a Key., sell off enough nickles and dimes to pay for the Key and party with the rest.....never worked that way. Edibles were good if you were going to a concert at the 'Dome or the QE or The Commodore etc.. Do some brownies before hand and by the time you'd been inside for maybe 1/2 an hr. you had a good buzz going on.


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> Yup. Scratched on the bottom. Had a few fitting pipes too....various lengths and sizes. Found out brass was not the best and my boss at one job did notice the fitting supplies were going faster than normal. Back in the day that much pot would have made you a dealer. I do remember tho the plan was always, we'll buy a Key., sell off enough nickles and dimes to pay for the Key and party with the rest.....never worked that way. Edibles were good if you were going to a concert at the 'Dome or the QE or The Commodore etc.. Do some brownies before hand and by the time you'd been inside for maybe 1/2 an hr. you had a good buzz going on.


I remember the old days. People went to jail for small quantities back then. 

I had a buddy who ate too much hash for a Who concert back in the day and spent most of the concert in the washroom. lol 

Yeah, I have a ton of weed/weed products, because I am searching for effective pain control. I have been looking online to see recommendations and when I see one I buy it if I can find it. I saw people recommending different types of 'distillates'as well as weed. So I bought several different types of shatter and oil. I bought a bunch of different 'strains' as well. 

Unfortunately I don't like shatter at all and not really keen on the oil despite buying a ton of both. I can't focus at all on that stuff and just generally don't like smoking it. So I am giving all that stuff to my adult niece.


----------



## Paul Running

Here's my DIY collection from past and present; the one in the holder is my goto. It's amazing what you can make from the junk box.


----------



## Electraglide

Rozz said:


> I remember the old days. People went to jail for small quantities back then.
> 
> I had a buddy who ate too much hash for a Who concert back in the day and spent most of the concert in the washroom. lol
> 
> Yeah, I have a ton of weed/weed products, because I am searching for effective pain control. I have been looking online to see recommendations and when I see one I buy it if I can find it. I saw people recommending different types of 'distillates'as well as weed. So I bought several different types of shatter and oil. I bought a bunch of different 'strains' as well.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't like shatter at all and not really keen on the oil despite buying a ton of both. I can't focus at all on that stuff and just generally don't like smoking it. So I am giving all that stuff to my adult niece.


I know people who did months for a dime. Don't know what shatter is. Is that's whats left after you drop your glass bong?


----------



## Electraglide

Had one of these too for smokes. Tried it for joints but the paper was a bit heavy. 








Aug 7th, '71. Just wondering how many others were there aside from me and Gassy Jack.


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> I know people who did months for a dime. Don't know what shatter is. Is that's whats left after you drop your glass bong?


Those people deserve an apology and to have their criminal record expunged.

I am pretty new to it, but shatter is kind of like honey oil only it is solid. The kinds I have tried are a lot harsher on the throat than the oil or weed. The 'high' is different for different strains of shatter, but it is basically too strong for me. There is also something missing from the effects of distillates compared to weed that makes them worse for pain. At least that is how it works for me.


----------



## Electraglide

Rozz said:


> Those people deserve an apology and to have their criminal record expunged.
> 
> I am pretty new to it, but shatter is kind of like honey oil only it is solid. The kinds I have tried are a lot harsher on the throat than the oil or weed. The 'high' is different for different strains of shatter, but it is basically too strong for me. There is also something missing from the effects of distillates compared to weed that makes them worse for pain. At least that is how it works for me.


You can ask for the record to be removed, but, going back that far there's a good chance it's not on any computer. Get it removed and it goes on computer that it's been removed. Now there are places, like the states, where you can't go. As far as apology goes, why. It was against the law then and some got caught.
I take it Honey Oil is just a form of Hash Oil and so is shatter, from what I've seen on the web. Mix some weed with Isopropyl or butane. Let it sit for a while then filter off the fibers and evaporate the rest. Done that before but we just called it oil. Hot knife and DurDur time.


----------



## sulphur

Rozz said:


> Wow...I had one of those when I was about 15. I bet it had 'Made in India' scratched into the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> These guys both deliver quickly and have cheap smokeables.
> 
> Online Dispensary Canada | Weed-deals | Mail Order Marijuana
> 
> Online Wholesale Bud Dispensary Canada | Buy Cannabis | Weed | Edibles | Bud Bargain | Mail Order
> 
> I was given a prescription for weed as pain relief for arthritis. Some of it works some of it doesn't, but you have to try a bunch of different stuff to find out what works. At least I did:
> View attachment 306022
> 
> 
> I tried edibles but I took too much and had a very uncomfortable three hours lol. So I just smoke it with papers or a pipe. Mostly pipe.
> View attachment 306024
> 
> I am retired so I can smoke whenever I feel like it, but I don't want to make a career of it because I lose focus when I am high. OK for rocking out to jam tracks, but I need to concentrate more when I am practicing.


I have a similar pipe made from Aeroquip fittings.


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> You can ask for the record to be removed, but, going back that far there's a good chance it's not on any computer. Get it removed and it goes on computer that it's been removed. Now there are places, like the states, where you can't go. As far as apology goes, why. It was against the law then and some got caught.
> I take it Honey Oil is just a form of Hash Oil and so is shatter, from what I've seen on the web. Mix some weed with Isopropyl or butane. Let it sit for a while then filter off the fibers and evaporate the rest. Done that before but we just called it oil. Hot knife and DurDur time.


IMO they owe an apology because a law that restricts that type of social behaviour was unjust. They admitted as much when they legalized it. They already knew this from the prohibition debacle as well. Plus I agree with what MLK Jr.(one of my heroes) said:
"One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely, one has a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws."

As for the oil: I think honey oil and hash oil are basically the same thing. They have solvent free shatter that I have seen. I think the solvent thing might be old tech. Not sure about oil though, it might have solvents n it.


----------



## Rozz

sulphur said:


> I have a similar pipe made from Aeroquip fittings.


Pictures or you don't have one. ;-)

This was a gift from a kid I met in electrical school in 1993. He said it was made by their shop guy with pneumatic fittings. I keep it for sentimental reasons. Plus the bowl is small and I don't need much. lol


----------



## sulphur

Rozz said:


> Pictures or you don't have one. ;-)
> 
> This was a gift from a kid I met in electrical school in 1993. He said it was made by their shop guy with pneumatic fittings. I keep it for sentimental reasons. Plus the bowl is small and I don't need much. lol





http://imgur.com/2OBk6Nc


The top on mine just happened to be a loose piece off of a gooseneck fitting.
The mouth pieces are a quick fit for an air line.
I put that together in probably the late '80s.


----------



## Rozz

sulphur said:


> http://imgur.com/2OBk6Nc
> 
> 
> The top on mine just happened to be a loose piece off of a gooseneck fitting.
> The mouth pieces are a quick fit for an air line.
> I put that together in probably the late '80s.


That is nearly identical to mine except the bowl. I read the late 80s are the golden years for vintage pneumatic pipes ;-)


----------



## sulphur

Rozz said:


> That is nearly identical to mine except the bowl. I read the late 80s are the golden years for vintage pneumatic pipes ;-)


Those are still used pretty extensively underground, mostly for hydraulic fittings.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Paul Running said:


> Anybody here find that they are consuming more than their typically amount of cannabis during the plague? I fall into the moderately-high risk category and believe that this is my reason for above normal consumption. I like smoking my son's homegrown Blueberry Kush, very effective for treating my anxiety and boosts the creative mind.


Yes. I'm also eating brownies. Smoking is an insult to the lungs, I'm afraid, and that's not a good thing right now.


----------



## Electraglide

Rozz said:


> Pictures or you don't have one. ;-)
> 
> This was a gift from a kid I met in electrical school in 1993. He said it was made by their shop guy with pneumatic fittings. I keep it for sentimental reasons. Plus the bowl is small and I don't need much. lol


If that's the fitting pipe, I'm talking '70/'71. We had bins of those fittings at the shop and got screens from the plumbing shop just down the pier on False Creek. 


Rozz said:


> IMO they owe an apology because a law that restricts that type of social behaviour was unjust. They admitted as much when they legalized it. They already knew this from the prohibition debacle as well. Plus I agree with what MLK Jr.(one of my heroes) said:
> "One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely, one has a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws."
> 
> As for the oil: I think honey oil and hash oil are basically the same thing. They have solvent free shatter that I have seen. I think the solvent thing might be old tech. Not sure about oil though, it might have solvents n it.


At the time that kind of social behavior was illegal. Saying that it was unjust 48 years later just don't make sense. Not too sure if you have a moral responsibility but if you disobey an unjust law and get caught you're still busted. It's unjust to stop you and turn you around at the border just 'cause you got caught with na couple of joints in the 60's but they still do it. The solvent thing? Yup that's old tech.....we used it in the 60's and it was probably used before that. We used to use a homemade Everclear.


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> If that's the fitting pipe, I'm talking '70/'71. We had bins of those fittings at the shop and got screens from the plumbing shop just down the pier on False Creek.
> 
> At the time that kind of social behavior was illegal. *Saying that it was unjust 48 years later just don't make sense. * Not too sure if you have a moral responsibility but if you disobey an unjust law and get caught you're still busted. It's unjust to stop you and turn you around at the border just 'cause you got caught with na couple of joints in the 60's but they still do it. The solvent thing? Yup that's old tech.....we used it in the 60's and it was probably used before that. We used to use a homemade Everclear.


The fittings pipe was @sulphur 

Makes perfect sense to me. That is why they changed the law. As we live we learn. Homosexuality was illegal in Canada as well until they realized it was unjust and changed it. Made sense then too.


----------



## Electraglide

Rozz said:


> The fittings pipe was @sulphur
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me. That is why they changed the law. As we live we learn. Homosexuality was illegal in Canada as well until they realized it was unjust and changed it. Made sense then too.


All they did was make a certain amount legal and could only be grown and sold legally by certain people. Going by this, they've kept almost everything the same way as it was. If you have your 30 g of dried bud and 3g of shatter and 4 seeds, bang, you're busted. All of a sudden you're 16 g over the limit. If you decide to sell some to lighten the load, busted again. If the judge has had a bad day or anything like that you could be looking at club fed. 
Cannabis Legalization and Regulation


----------



## Rozz

Electraglide said:


> All they did was make a certain amount legal and could only be grown and sold legally by certain people. Going by this, they've kept almost everything the same way as it was. If you have your 30 g of dried bud and 3g of shatter and 4 seeds, bang, you're busted. All of a sudden you're 16 g over the limit. If you decide to sell some to lighten the load, busted again. If the judge has had a bad day or anything like that you could be looking at club fed.
> Cannabis Legalization and Regulation


It was legalized as a controlled substance. Whether they went far enough is a different discussion.


----------



## player99

I think shatter is the trichomes. Not sure though.


----------



## _Azrael

I’m “new” to it since work periodically drug tested us, but this time around I find I have a preference for pipes. Easier than rolling a J and I think it smells less since there’s less smouldering.










My favourite is an old school bong, but I dropped the bowl while moving it around and need a replacement.

I had a vape but felt it didn’t hit hard enough. I gave it to my wife and she loves it.


----------



## _Azrael

This was a Christmas present. My kid is 6 and likes to get into everything, so I wanted something lockable. As a bonus it seals in the smell.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Anybody here find that they are consuming more than their typically amount of cannabis during the plague? I fall into the moderately-high risk category and believe that this is my reason for above normal consumption. I like smoking my son's homegrown Blueberry Kush, very effective for treating my anxiety and boosts the creative mind.


I'm smoking a little more simply because I'm not currently traveling on business (obviously). That tends to be about half the time normally and I don't partake when I'm out of the country.


----------



## Milkman

Well, due to a shortage of 99% isopropyl alcohol which I normally use to clean my pipe, I bought a commercially made product called Chronic Orange.

I have to be honest and say that it actually works a little better than the ISO. Cost wise it's more money but it really makes the glass gleaming clean.


----------



## Electraglide

I wonder if your Chronic Orange is the same as this.








Works good for cleaning grease off parts and your hands, also for cleaning black powder residue from rifles etc.. Should work on Bongs. Can't beat it cost wise. $1.25 at Dollar Tree. If it doesn't work in your bong you can use it around your car.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> I wonder if your Chronic Orange is the same as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works good for cleaning grease off parts and your hands, also for cleaning black powder residue from rifles etc.. Should work on Bongs. Can't beat it cost wise. $1.25 at Dollar Tree. If it doesn't work in your bong you can use it around your car.


Anything's possible but I think you would have to try to clean a bong or two to say what should and shouldn't work. There are few stickies worse than bong residue to remove. Most household solvents (including varsol or paint thinner) or cleaners won't touch it. Even alcohol at 70% is all but useless.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Anything's possible but I think you would have to try to clean a bong or two to say what should and shouldn't work. There are few stickies worse than bong residue to remove. Most household solvents (including varsol or paint thinner) or cleaners won't touch it. Even alcohol at 70% is all but useless.


Might work, might not but I've used it to clean gas residue and crud off of carbs that have been sitting around for years...doesn't affect rubber the way some solvents do. Friends who smoke have used it to clean the residue off the inside face of windshields and side windows. Usually a combination of pot and tobacco smoke. If it did work the price alone would be a bonus. If it didn't it still is a great cleaner.


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## THRobinson

I finally tried it when it went legal... Ordered off the gov't site. 

Rolled a cigarette sized joint, inhale, hold, exhale, repeat... Nothing. Hurt my lungs but 0 effects. Tried two joints. 

I smoke a pipe, usually English blends like Old Dublin... So grabbed a pipe, stuffed it full of pot and smoked the whole thing, inhaling all the way (which you don't do with pipe tobacco) and still nothing.

I'm a big guy, maybe I need more? Maybe what I got was weak? Can people be immune? In any case, I was utterly disappointed... All the hype all the years, and all it gave me was a nasty cough for the rest of the day. 

Any suggestions for what to grab if I try again?

Off the site I grabbed what was recommended for newbies... Rest and TANGERINE DREAM, one for sleeping aid and the other creativity.


----------



## _Azrael

THRobinson said:


> I finally tried it when it went legal... Ordered off the gov't site.
> 
> Rolled a cigarette sized joint, inhale, hold, exhale, repeat... Nothing. Hurt my lungs but 0 effects. Tried two joints.
> 
> I smoke a pipe, usually English blends like Old Dublin... So grabbed a pipe, stuffed it full of pot and smoked the whole thing, inhaling all the way (which you don't do with pipe tobacco) and still nothing.
> 
> I'm a big guy, maybe I need more? Maybe what I got was weak? Can people be immune? In any case, I was utterly disappointed... All the hype all the years, and all it gave me was a nasty cough for the rest of the day.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to grab if I try again?
> 
> Off the site I grabbed what was recommended for newbies... Rest and TANGERINE DREAM, one for sleeping aid and the other creativity.


I go for the 12-17% range.


----------



## THRobinson

_Azrael said:


> I go for the 12-17% range.


Tangerine Dream I think was 10-18%....maybe I need around 25%


----------



## Fred Gifford

THRobinson said:


> I finally tried it when it went legal... Ordered off the gov't site.
> 
> Rolled a cigarette sized joint, inhale, hold, exhale, repeat... Nothing. Hurt my lungs but 0 effects. Tried two joints.
> 
> I smoke a pipe, usually English blends like Old Dublin... So grabbed a pipe, stuffed it full of pot and smoked the whole thing, inhaling all the way (which you don't do with pipe tobacco) and still nothing.
> 
> I'm a big guy, maybe I need more? Maybe what I got was weak? Can people be immune? In any case, I was utterly disappointed... All the hype all the years, and all it gave me was a nasty cough for the rest of the day.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to grab if I try again?
> 
> Off the site I grabbed what was recommended for newbies... Rest and TANGERINE DREAM, one for sleeping aid and the other creativity.


I always went for the maximum THC content for anything I ever bought off that site ... more bang for the buck .. one good hit and your bound for the Ozone... the Bubble Hash they are selling now is 60 % THC I believe


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> Yeah I use quite a bit because I'm frigging OCD about keeping my pipe clean. The smell of a dirty bong is absolutely foul and they get that way quickly. I've been buying it at Walmart because the price is much lower. The also reduced the purity to 94%, but that is still strong enough to effectively clean a pipe.
> 
> That stuff runs out city wide here and started doing so years ago so well before any connection to Covid-19.
> 
> The 70% stuff is a waste of time and money. It just doesn't cut it.
> 
> A few grains of uncooked rice tossed in as media helps a lot too.


Wife and I went to Costco for the first time since the pandemic started. Great experience, no issues whatsoever and it was very organized. What was I greeted with for 
10 bones each. when we walked in and what does it have to do with this thread you ask?










Score! Been looking for Isopropyl for months now. And the local drug store charges the same for 1 bottle. I think I'm good for a bit now. Can clean the pipes and the electronics now!


----------



## Jim Wellington

I gave up smoking for vaping....if you keep the temp below 200*C(I use 186*C) you don`t create as many of the nasty chemicals like toluene etc. I only vape ground bud, very tasty and very little "smoke", actually vapor, at the temp I use. My lungs loved me for it, and there seems to be less lethargy involved 3 hours after smoking.

I`ve cleaned my vaporizer once in the last 6 months...alot less mess than smoking as well.

I post this for those looking for a more healthy THC/CBD/THCA/CBN delivery method.

Here`s a pic of the one I use...It has a large bowl and good customer reviews.

It`s a CFX Boundless.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> Wife and I went to Costco for the first time since the pandemic started. Great experience, no issues whatsoever and it was very organized. What was I greeted with for
> 10 bones each. when we walked in and what does it have to do with this thread you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score! Been looking for Isopropyl for months now. And the local drug store charges the same for 1 bottle. I think I'm good for a bit now. Can clean the pipes and the electronics now!


Or make oil.


----------



## sakana

I bought a bottle of 99% pure iso at the 4Twenty across the street here. I drop my glass pipe into a glass jar with enough iso to cover the pipe when laid down on it's side, almost flat but not quite in case the top does not close really tight, works great. As for the percentage of THC, recently I have been smoking some Keif, I put a bit of my Limelight bud into the bowl, and top it off with Keif....works for me, Keif has a high THC content. I generally get 4 good tokes off a small pipe full and it's a creeper, I toke on the balcony so as not to disturb the wife, come inside and a few minutes later whoosh, music sounds better and Steven Colbert is actually funny. Pot these days is so much more powerful than it was in my misguided youth so I don't need as much. 3.5 grams of bud and a gram of Keif can last me a month or more. the guys at the store showed me a photo copy of something they had received from a grower stating that hash will soon be coming, they will begin making it in the near future, I will have to try some of that when it comes out. There are capsules and oils that can be quite potent as well, lots of choices these days.


----------



## knight_yyz

I smoked almost every day for 2 weeks before I got a buzz. That was a really long time ago.


----------



## Dorian2

Electraglide said:


> Or make oil.


Not here, but sure. I guess. Even before the virus hit the supply of it was pretty scant in most drug stores for some reason. I noticed that there was a switch to 75% rubbing alcohol being more prevalent for whatever reason. I think Milkman mentioned he noticed something similar at some point.


----------



## Milkman

Out of necessity I have switched to Chronic Orange to clean my pipes and frankly although it's overpriced ($10~$12 a bottle) it actually does a better job with less effort than the 99% iso I've been using for years.

It has a bid of a suds-ing action that seems to really do the job as well as having grit suspended in the solution. Like a new pipe every day.

On another weed related topic, OCS (with the cooperation of the Ontario provincial government) has closed the bricks and mortar weed stores (although the liquor stores are still open....) but they have also dropped their prices and are waiving the normal $5.00 delivery fee.

Good weed was as high as $10~$11 / gram a year ago. Now it's mostly $5 / gram.

Also the dry sift hash is quite nice.


----------



## Dorian2

I agree with the Chronic Orange. Tried it out a couple of years ago. Just like you mentioned though, the price is a little too stiff IMO. Works well and smells nice though.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> I agree with the Chronic Orange. Tried it out a couple of years ago. Just like you mentioned though, the price is a little too stiff IMO. Works well and smells nice though.


I figure at top price it costs me about $6.00 / week and considering the job it does I'll pay it. I wouldn't say no to a better price though.

I guess I'm a bit OCD about it, but as I've said, smoking through a dirty bong is like using sewage to filter your coffee (in my mind anyway).

If I smoke daily it has to be cleaned daily.

In a sense the fact that the water is so foul tells me that the pipe is at least filtering out a lot of crap I can do without.


----------



## sakana

local 4 twenty got some hash in, comes in 2 gram pouches, bought some but have not tried it yet, will do tonight.


----------



## Milkman

sakana said:


> local 4 twenty got some hash in, comes in 2 gram pouches, bought some but have not tried it yet, will do tonight.



The Ontario Cannabis Store's hash is not bad. The taste is a bit off from traditional hash but it works. I like using it to "sweeten up" a bowl of weed. That way I smoke a bit less to get the same effect.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> I realize we have a website for weed, linked to this site, but as weed is now legal and the stigma is quickly diminishing, it might be an interesting side topic, much like our resident scotch connoisseurs and beer lovers enjoy.
> 
> So, do you smoke? Show us your rig(s).
> Edibles? Recipes?
> Vape? Again, love to know more about your rig(s) and results.
> Your favourite bud? Shatter? Rosin? Enlighten us.
> 
> My habits are that I never, ever consume when I have to work or really anytime I have to focus and concentrate.
> 
> I use a 9mm Nice Glass Beaker bong, with an ash catcher and a great Nice glass bowl that has a lip molded beneath the top edge so your screens sort of snap in.
> 
> This picture is after one evening of use. I generally clean my rig every day with 99% isopropyl alcohol, but that stuff is hard to come by lately.
> 
> View attachment 305522
> 
> 
> This is my grinder. It was pricey but does a great job and keeps the weed "fluffy" without turning it to dust like a coffee grinder does.
> 
> The quarter teaspoon is my dosage.
> 
> View attachment 305524
> 
> View attachment 305526


My latest pipe. Seems to work well for one-hit tokes.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> My latest pipe. Seems to work well for one-hit tokes.


I don't tend to smoke away from home often, so a water pipe is always my choice (cooler, less harsh). I still charge it with a one toke dose but it's not practical to carry around of course.

But I do have quite a few old one hitters.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> I don't tend to smoke away from home often, so a water pipe is always my choice (cooler, less harsh). I still charge it with a one toke dose but it's not practical to carry around of course.
> 
> But I do have quite a few old one hitters.


Yeah, I have more pipes than guitars now.


----------



## laristotle

Want to get paid to smoke weed? Here’s a job for you


Applicants must have the “stamina and tolerance needed to smoke, vape and generally consume weed daily. If you’re a cannabis lightweight, this opportunity…




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## knight_yyz

Chronic Orange reminds me of the orange pumice soap you can buy to wash your filthy mechanic hands (fast orange) with mixed 50/50 with alcohol. I actually prefer the product called Grunge Off. It doesn't smell as bad and seems to work better for the bong I use once in a while.

I hack far too much with the bong so lately I have just been buying the Raw king size cones and filling those as required. I'll get about 3 persoanl sessions from one cone. I have a Davinci vape , but again I seem to cough too much when I use it. And my buzz while vaping is not as strong as puffing a nice j. I do like the vape pens i get free when I order my weed from my favorite place. They have specials and once in a while you get a free pen for every 100 spent. But you never know if you will get a sativa hybrid or indica with the free pens.


----------



## Lola

I went and bought this downtown about 2 months ago. 1 50 mg square and I am very happy! Being Sativa it sets me up for a nice giggly glow. Or, if I am having trouble sleeping. And it’s really nice to play on. It makes me very creative. I have started to taking tolerance breaks. It makes everything fresh and new again!


----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


> I smoked way more than my share "pre-21", but I haven't smoked anything for over 20 years. I listen to my one neighbor go outside and try and cough his lungs up about 3 or 4 times a day when he has a joint, and I think.......I'm good thanks. Don't need to go there.
> I'd love to get high, but I just can't see smoking it anymore.
> 
> I tried some oil pills.......you must have to do the whole bottle at once to get a buzzz going.


Edibles!


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> Wife and I went to Costco for the first time since the pandemic started. Great experience, no issues whatsoever and it was very organized. What was I greeted with for
> 10 bones each. when we walked in and what does it have to do with this thread you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score! Been looking for Isopropyl for months now. And the local drug store charges the same for 1 bottle. I think I'm good for a bit now. Can clean the pipes and the electronics now!



Just a tip.

Until I discovered this product, I used 99% iso alcohol to clean my pipes.

Now this is all I use. My bong is cleaned daily and looks like new every time, gleaming clean.

It takes just a little squirt. It contains solvent, soap and some sort of particulate media.

Smells nice too.









Orange Chronic Cleaner - 16 oz : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Orange Chronic Cleaner - 16 oz : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> I have started to taking tolerance breaks.


A 3-5 day break seems to work fine for me. What time period do others take?


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> A 3-5 day break seems to work fine for me. What time period do others take?



Can you accumulate those like sick days in government jobs?

I feel like I had enough tolerance breaks back when it was harder to get good weed.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Can you accumulate those like sick days in government jobs?
> 
> I feel like I had enough tolerance breaks back when it was harder to get good weed.


The other option is to consume more to over ride the tolerance effect, I usually end up in a couch-locked state then...which is welcomed sometimes.


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> A 3-5 day break seems to work fine for me. What time period do others take?


I went 1 week then 2 then 3 weeks without imbibing. After 3 weeks my tolerance was lowered. 1/2 of 50 mg square of the Shatter bar just put in a really nice headspace. It saves $ too.

They have opened up numerous dispensaries in my neighborhood. Their edibles are really terrible though. I would have to buy $50 worth of gummies just to enjoy once. I go to Cafe 66. They have the heavy hitters there. The staff is just phenomenal. Why are the edibles mgs so low out in the boonies? Blame it in the government or so I was told by one of the “bud tenders” at the store.

I tried a new vape cartridge. It’s Empire’s shatter distillate. Couldn’t sleep last night and 4 little tiny hits spaced over an hour was enough for a really good solid sleep.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Out of necessity I have switched to Chronic Orange to clean my pipes and frankly although it's overpriced ($10~$12 a bottle) it actually does a better job with less effort than the 99% iso I've been using for years.
> 
> It has a bid of a suds-ing action that seems to really do the job as well as having grit suspended in the solution. Like a new pipe every day.
> 
> On another weed related topic, OCS (with the cooperation of the Ontario provincial government) has closed the bricks and mortar weed stores (although the liquor stores are still open....) but they have also dropped their prices and are waiving the normal $5.00 delivery fee.
> 
> Good weed was as high as $10~$11 / gram a year ago. Now it's mostly $5 / gram.
> 
> Also the dry sift hash is quite nice.


When I smoked a bong we would put wine instead of water in it and then we would divide the wine amongst who was ever consuming and drink it after all was said and done. The shit I used to do amazes me sometimes.


----------



## mhammer

I had forgotten what this thread was about, saw the title, and thought "Hmm, I wonder what sorts of issues others are having with their lawn and what they're doing about it?" 

Oops, different weeds.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> When I smoked a bong we would put wine instead of water in it and then we would divide the wine amongst who was ever consuming and drink it after all was said and done. The shit I used to do amazes me sometimes.



Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein!!!


That's vile. I can't even bring myself to smoke from my bong (I'm the only one who EVER uses it) after a day of use. I HAVE to clean it.

The thought of drinking that sewage.... yikes.

Just the smell....


----------



## Guitar101

Don't knock it you don't try it. Take the wine from the bong. Ad a little crushed ice and stir with a pepperoni stick. Makes the pepperoni stick taste even better. Hmmm


----------



## Lola

@Milkman how are your plants doing? I started mine a little late in the season. I didn’t get my clones until the beginning of June. They are thriving though. My son went out and bought this special soil blend just for pot plants.









White widow.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> @Milkman how are your plants doing? I started mine a little late in the season. I didn’t get my clones until the beginning of June. They are thriving though. My son went out and bought this special soil blend just for pot plants.
> 
> View attachment 376795
> 
> White widow.


Mine are doing well.

One seems to be trying to flower already. The larger of the two is about shoulder high on me and I pruned it so as to grow two nice COLAS. They seem to thrive in the corner where we plant them.


----------



## Johnny6String

This one is coming along nicely


----------



## player99

Lola said:


> @Milkman how are your plants doing? I started mine a little late in the season. I didn’t get my clones until the beginning of June. They are thriving though. My son went out and bought this special soil blend just for pot plants.
> 
> View attachment 376795
> 
> White widow.


You should put them in the ground.


----------



## Lola

player99 said:


> You should put them in the ground.


I sort of can’t! I had to twist my husbands arm just to have them in pots on the back deck.

My hubby hates weed period. He just doesn’t want to admit it’s a drug with many benefits.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I sort of can’t! I had to twist my husbands arm just to have them in pots on the back deck.
> 
> My hubby hates weed period. He just doesn’t want to admit it’s a drug with many benefits.


That's unfortunate.

I'm not even close to an expert but I do find they like being in the ground better than being in pots.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> @Milkman how are your plants doing? I started mine a little late in the season. I didn’t get my clones until the beginning of June. They are thriving though. My son went out and bought this special soil blend just for pot plants.
> 
> View attachment 376795
> 
> White widow.


If there's a piles of roots coming out the bottom, I would consider repotting into a larger pot, they are getting into the stretch cycle now, here in E. Ont.; for the next 3 weeks they will more than double in size...if you let them.


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> If there's a piles of roots coming out the bottom, I would consider repotting into a larger pot, they are getting into the stretch cycle now, here in E. Ont.; for the next 3 weeks they will more than double in size...if you let them.


I let them grow until almost the middle of October last year. At night we just put them in the shed just in case. We left them in the pails last year and everything went well.

I am super excited about this strain White Widow. Can hardly wait to make some edibles with it.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> That's unfortunate.
> 
> I'm not even close to an expert but I do find they like being in the ground better than being in pots.


Not necessarily. I got 3 lbs of dried cannabis from these two plants in a container and the 1 plant growing in my garden. I got about a lb from each plant. Mind you, it is a large container. They are Purple Kush. This year I have 2 ACDC in the container and 2 Pineapple growing in the garden. I use them for the medicinal properties.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I let them grow until almost the middle of October last year. At night we just put them in the shed just in case. We left them in the pails last year and everything went well.
> 
> I am super excited about this strain White Widow. Can hardly wait to make some edibles with it.


My experience with the White Widow that a friend grew was it grew tall and thin. My Purple Kush bushed out as seen in the pic. My ACDC seems to be quite different but I'm getting more yellow leaves than I would like. I'm thinking it needs a lot more water, like daily watering. We'll see.
As for edibles, my wife made me some heart shaped shortbread cookies on Valentines Day with some of my canna butter. Their very strong. I only tried 1/4 of a cookie and got a pretty good buzz so I said, that's enough for me. I've been giving them away to the neighbours. When my wife was making them, I remember her saying "these things are half butter" which is probably why their so strong.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> My experience about White Widow that a friend grew was it grew tall and thin. My Purple Kush bushed out as seen in the pic. My ACDC seems to be quite different but I'm getting more yellow leaves than I would like. I'm thinking it needs a lot more water, like daily watering. We'll see.
> As for edibles, my wife made me some heart shaped shortbread cookies on Valentines Day with some of my cannabis. Their very strong and I only tried 1/4 of a cookie and said, that's enough for me so I've been giving them away to the neighbours. When my wife was making them, I remember her saying "these things are half butter" which is probably why their so strong.


Wow! An ACDC strain! I want some seeds. Where did you get your seeds or clones from?
The White widow the leaves are huge. Twice as big as my whole hand. I don’t think I have ever seen leaves this big!

I made my last batch from the GG#4 of cookies from last years batch of plants. I have 4 left. These cookies were incredible. They were very strong. 1/2 or even 1/4 of a cookie and I am good to go. I have a stockpile of stuff though. Gummies, cookies, chocolate and vape carts. Whenever I go downtown I always stop off at Cafe 66 and stock up on the stuff I cannot make.


----------



## Guitar101

From last years Purple Kush, I didn't get any seeds but I got an email yesterday from the friend I gave some flower to and she said she found some seeds. Of course I googled "can I get seeds from plants grown from feminized seeds" and the answer was "yes and the seeds will also be feminized." There's so much to learn. If I get seeds from these ACDC plants, I'll definitely send you some.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> From last years Purple Kush, I didn't get any seeds but I got an email yesterday from the friend I gave some flower to and she said she found some seeds. Of course I googled "can I get seeds from plants grown from feminized seeds" and the answer was "yes and the seeds will also be feminized." There's so much to learn. If I get seeds from these ACDC plants, I'll definitely send you some.


Thank you so much! That’s so kind of you.


----------



## Lola

I was thinking that if we buy something like an edible or whatever, we give our reviews on the product. What do think? Not many ppl are into edibles or carts. The only way I knew about the Shatter bar that I purchased was through reviews on a website. It definitely was a smart buy. $80 last me two months so far. And I got the sativa and it was just amazing. As time progressed the high progressed. Nothing I couldn’t handle. When I first got it I tried 100 mgs or two squares. That was too much. My eyes were so red and I looked really high. It wasn’t all that much fun. I had to experiment with the dosage.


----------



## Guitar101

Here's a good question for "the weed thread" for next year. If I have my 4 cannabis plants growing and I want to grow some hemp plants to use for medicinal purposes. Can I legally grow more than my 4 cannabis plants (which are usually higher in THC). I can't find a good answer to that question anywhere. I'm trying to find out if there is a limit to legally growing Hemp plants along with my 4 cannabis plants. I hope this clears up my question. It's not a matter of if I will, just is it legal to do so.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Here's a good question for "the weed thread" for next year. If I have my 4 cannabis plants growing and I want to grow some hemp plants to use for medicinal purposes. Can I grow more than my 4 cannabis plants (which are usually higher in THC). I can't find a good answer to that question anywhere.


I guess it depends on a few variables. Where you live. What are your neighbours like? This is if you are growing them outside. Our son’s friend has 12 plants going. Right now they’re 4’ plus. But you can smell it once you start walking into his backyard. No one has ratted on him yet. His backyard though is like a forest. If I lived out in the country I would have more then 4 plants growing at a time. Law enforcement have better things to do with their time now that it’s legal. Or grow them indoors if you have the means to do it. My son at one point had a miniature grow op in the basement. Hubby and I never knew. He used the little cupboard underneath the stairs. He had a nice setup. He had his desk in front of the door to his little operation. It looked normal. He would move his desk all the time. The cupboard was only accessible from his bedroom. It was perfect.


----------



## sulphur

AFAIK, hemp doesn't have the same medicinal properties as cannabis.


----------



## Milkman

Unless I was growing a variety of strains just for, well variety, I can't imagine needing more than four plants.

They can get pretty huge. A couple of pounds of good bud lasts me with enough to give away some to my daughter.


----------



## Paul Running

Here's an image of the size of container my son uses for his outdoor plants. They have a very extensive root system. Week 2 of flower cycle. Probably one more week of the stretch cycle and she should level off for bud production...it's a good year for outdoor grow here in the Ottawa Valley. Most plants are 2 weeks ahead of schedule...hopefully we can beat the frost this year.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Wow! An ACDC strain! I want some seeds. Where did you get your seeds or clones from?
> The White widow the leaves are huge. Twice as big as my whole hand. I don’t think I have ever seen leaves this big!
> 
> I made my last batch from the GG#4 of cookies from last years batch of plants. I have 4 left. These cookies were incredible. They were very strong. 1/2 or even 1/4 of a cookie and I am good to go. I have a stockpile of stuff though. Gummies, cookies, chocolate and vape carts. Whenever I go downtown I always stop off at Cafe 66 and stock up on the stuff I cannot make.


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> Just a tip.
> 
> Until I discovered this product, I used 99% iso alcohol to clean my pipes.
> 
> Now this is all I use. My bong is cleaned daily and looks like new every time, gleaming clean.
> 
> It takes just a little squirt. It contains solvent, soap and some sort of particulate media.
> 
> Smells nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Chronic Cleaner - 16 oz : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care
> 
> 
> Orange Chronic Cleaner - 16 oz : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca


Yeah. I tried that before and liked how it worked. Just wasn't crazy about the price. I might have to revisit it though. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. I tried that before and liked how it worked. Just wasn't crazy about the price. I might have to revisit it though. Thanks for the reminder.


It’s around $20 CAD / bottle.

The trick is to use a small amount and do it frequently.

I clean my pipe daily.

A bottle lasts me a couple of weeks or more. I don’t really keep track.


----------



## DrumBob

I had a few hits off a bong several weeks ago, and it was the first time I'd smoked weed in twenty years. Yes, I got a good buzz. I was planning on going out for Chinese takeout, but in the condition I was in, I thought it best not to get behind the wheel. Truth is, I don't think I'm going to be toking very much if at all going forward. I've gotten quite used to living the straight life and like it. Two beers is quite a nice buzz too.


----------



## Lola

DrumBob said:


> I had a few hits off a bong several weeks ago, and it was the first time I'd smoked weed in twenty years. Yes, I got a good buzz. I was planning on going out for Chinese takeout, but in the condition I was in, I thought it best not to get behind the wheel. Truth is, I don't think I'm going to be toking very much if at all going forward. I've gotten quite used to living the straight life and like it. Two beers is quite a nice buzz too.


I hadn’t done anything for 30 years. The first time I ate a cookie I was so shit faced but in a good way. My son had a Tupperware container full of cookies he had just picked up. We had all eaten cookies before we went out for sushi. I couldn’t even understand the concept of holding chopsticks. It was me and my two sons sitting just giggling like a bunch of idiots. It was very relaxing just to sit and have some fun.

I did some research on it’s medicinal uses. I discovered that it could help with some other issues I was having. I told my doctor what I was planning on doing and he said just be careful. Using it for my migraines and just the daily anxiety from life and work. It’s a great relief for me. I try to wait until the weekends if I am going to partake but that doesn’t always happen.

Different strokes for different folks though.









So I happened to pick this up today on my journeys. Will do a review on it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Milkman

DrumBob said:


> I had a few hits off a bong several weeks ago, and it was the first time I'd smoked weed in twenty years. Yes, I got a good buzz. I was planning on going out for Chinese takeout, but in the condition I was in, I thought it best not to get behind the wheel. Truth is, I don't think I'm going to be toking very much if at all going forward. I've gotten quite used to living the straight life and like it. Two beers is quite a nice buzz too.



Weed isn't for everyone, but the idea of replacing weed with beer (or any alcohol) is a non-starter for me. No thanks.


----------



## Guitar101

Guitar101 said:


> Here's a good question for "the weed thread" for next year. If I have my 4 cannabis plants growing and I want to grow some hemp plants to use for medicinal purposes. Can I legally grow more than my 4 cannabis plants (which are usually higher in THC). I can't find a good answer to that question anywhere. I'm trying to find out if there is a limit to legally growing Hemp plants along with my 4 cannabis plants. I hope this clears up my question. It's not a matter of if I will, just is it legal to do so.


It looks like I'm going to have to answer my own question. Thinking that there might be a slim possibility that there might be a few stoners on a guitar forum that might be able to answer a question about cannabis, I threw it it out there. 
It seems that a cannabis plant is a cannabis plant and it doesn't matter if your planting THC strains or CBD strains (Hemp). Were only allowed 4 plants. For next year I'll plant two THC strains and 2 CBD strains (Hemp). Thanks to the people that tried to answer my question.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to answer my own question. Thinking that there might be a slim possibility that there might be a few stoners on a guitar forum that might be able to answer a question about cannabis, I threw it it out there.
> It seems that a cannabis plant is a cannabis plant and it doesn't matter if your planting THC strains or CBD strains (Hemp). Were only allowed 4 plants. For next year I'll plant two THC strains and 2 CBD strains (Hemp). Thanks to the people that tried to answer my question.


Sorry, I know very little about the laws governing home growing weed. I'm sure you already know much more about that than I do.

I've also heard there are restrictions on how tall your plants are allowed to be. That's easy enough to mitigate by tieing the tops over (staking them down).

I like to keep mine below the top of my privacy fence anyway.


----------



## Paul Running

DrumBob said:


> I had a few hits off a bong several weeks ago, and it was the first time I'd smoked weed in twenty years. Yes, I got a good buzz. I was planning on going out for Chinese takeout, but in the condition I was in, I thought it best not to get behind the wheel. Truth is, I don't think I'm going to be toking very much if at all going forward. I've gotten quite used to living the straight life and like it. Two beers is quite a nice buzz too.


It's a lot more potent than the stuff we had in the 70s. I never knew what a bud was back then, usually had leaf material or if lucky, tie stick. I quit in 1976 and started back in 2015. At first once a month, gradually building up.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> It's a lot more potent than the stuff we had in the 70s. I never knew what a bud was back then, usually had leaf material or if lucky, tie stick. I quit in 1976 and started back in 2015. At first once a month, gradually building up.



Yeah it's hard to even compare what we have now with what we had in the 70s. My experience matches yours.

The stuff we have today is like a whole different thing.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Yeah it's hard to even compare what we have now with what we had in the 70s. My experience matches yours.
> 
> The stuff we have today is like a whole different thing.


Back in the 70's, I was at a party where they where smoking marijuana (that's what they called it back then) and someone gave me some seeds when they were rolling some joints. One day while visiting my brother in law, I snuck down to his barn and threw the seeds beside his barn and completely forgot about them. Later that fall I remembered doing it and went down to the barn to find a 5 foot plant growing where I had thrown the seeds. I cut it down and threw it in the trunk of my car. I don't remember seeing any of the big buds that are prevalent today. It was all leaves. I dried them in my oven at home but I don't remember ever getting a buzz off them or any other joints I tried. Things have changed a lot.


----------



## Milkman

Here's how it was in the 70s in New Brunswick.

At first (say until around 73~74) all we got was Mexican weed. It was weak and I don't recall ever seeing actual buds, just leaves.

Then around 75, the Columbian stuff started coming in and it was notably stronger and better tasting than the Mexican stuff.

Home grown was like smoking rope back then, basically a waste of time. Nobody seemed to know how to grow good week in our region.

Hash was always available and was probaly not even as potent as our weed is these days. It came in via ocean freighters.

These days, even my home grown is far stronger than anything we had available in the 70s.


----------



## Milkman

Before








After


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Before
> View attachment 377071
> 
> After
> View attachment 377072
> 
> 
> View attachment 377073


Nice, shiny and spotlessly clean. Good job.


----------



## Paul Running

Guitar101 said:


> I don't remember seeing any of the big buds that are prevalent today.


The first time I grew MJ, I did the same thing...I was totally ignorant to the growing cycles (never knew that they would bud). I caught on later when I heard the term "flower top". So, nice today that you are only a few keystrokes away from learning...no excuse for ignorance however, it's to sift through the false information out of the web.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Nice, shiny and spotlessly clean. Good job.


Thank you

That pipe is about five years old. 9mm glass lasts well.

I've replaced the down stem and bowl several times as I've dropped them.

I know you prefer edibles and that's probably a healthier method, but if you MUST smoke, and so far that's my choice, it tastes so much better in a freshly cleaned pipe.

I keep another pipe cleaned and at the ready in case someone comes over. Long before Covid, I stopped passing joints around. I wouldn't do it with my pipe either.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Before
> View attachment 377071
> 
> After
> View attachment 377072
> 
> 
> View attachment 377073


That's some fancy glass...nice, very nice.


----------



## Lola

I remember in the late 70’s and early 80’s I smoked only hash. The black Temple balls were amazing. The blonde Lebanese and the Green Moroccan were excellent as well. Big fat bottle tokes! I never smoked weed back then. I remember smoking honey oil though. It was really good but harsh because we would mix it with tabacco and smoke it through a chillum that someone made out of clay and fired in art class.

I really enjoy my edibles and the only thing that will stop me is when I am 6 feet under!


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> That's some fancy glass...nice, very nice.


Oh it's middle of the road. It's a 9mm Nice Glass bong and a replacement downstem from RedEye.

But yeah, I would say no more than three or four bowls and I clean it. My dose is 1/4 teaspoon of ground bud.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> I remember smoking honey oil though.


That Honey oil was great. We used to get a beer-cap full for $25. Rubbed it on a zig-zag, sprinkle in some tobacco...that stuff was a real head rush.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> That Honey oil was great. We used to get a beer-cap full for $25. Rubbed it on a zig-zag, sprinkle in some tobacco...that stuff was a real head rush.



That might have been mostly the tobacco, LOL.

Kidding, but that was always the most horrifying disappointment when someone would hand me a hash joint that they had rolled with tobacco.

One toke and I'd turn green behind the gills and puke.

Now, put that same honey oil on a paper and roll it with some weed....


----------



## Lola

So I have some stomach issues that I was diagnosed with a while ago. I got it under control with medication but just had a massive and very painful attack. I grabbed my vape pen and had two nice hits. Within about 10 minutes my symptoms subsided dramatically.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> So I have some stomach issues that I was diagnosed with a while ago. I got it under control with medication but just had a massive and very painful attack. I grabbed my vape pen and had two nice hits. Within about 10 minutes my symptoms subsided dramatically.


Cannabis seems to work well for the stomach and appetite...I still get the munchies from it.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Cannabis seems to work well for the stomach and appetite...I still get the munchies from it.



People have been known to spontaneously combust / explode because of munchie loops (like a feedback loop) when consuming edibles.

Makes a hell of a mess.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> People have been known to spontaneously combust / explode because of munchie loops (like a feedback loop) when consuming edibles.
> 
> Makes a hell of a mess.


Yeah, will definitely require some negative feedback to stabilize. All energy must be stabilized...the absolute output must be nulled to avoid runaway conditions. What would be your solution to obtain this condition?


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, will definitely require some negative feedback to stabilize. All energy must be stabilized...the absolute output must be nulled to avoid runaway conditions. What would be your solution to obtain this condition?



I think any such solution would be a band aid. I would prefer to focus on the root cause and that is the inherent dangers of eating perfectly good weed.


----------



## Sneaky

Had a visit to Ontario for the first time in 3 years last week. 

Fresh from the Caledon hills...


----------



## DrumBob

Lola said:


> I hadn’t done anything for 30 years. The first time I ate a cookie I was so shit faced but in a good way. My son had a Tupperware container full of cookies he had just picked up. We had all eaten cookies before we went out for sushi. I couldn’t even understand the concept of holding chopsticks. It was me and my two sons sitting just giggling like a bunch of idiots. It was very relaxing just to sit and have some fun.
> 
> I did some research on it’s medicinal uses. I discovered that it could help with some other issues I was having. I told my doctor what I was planning on doing and he said just be careful. Using it for my migraines and just the daily anxiety from life and work. It’s a great relief for me. I try to wait until the weekends if I am going to partake but that doesn’t always happen.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks though.
> View attachment 377004
> 
> 
> So I happened to pick this up today on my journeys. Will do a review on it if anyone is interested.


I ate a weed cookie years ago and was blitzed out of my gourd. I had a part time job in a head shop (remember those?) at night on weekends and my biker co-worker brought in a tray of them. He and I both ate one, the owner ate two. He was passed out in the back room and stayed there all night. The co-worker and I had to close early, because we were so effed up, we could barely function. I had to drive home. Fortunately, I only lived about two miles away. I probably drove around 20 mph the whole way.


----------



## DrumBob

Milkman said:


> Weed isn't for everyone, but the idea of replacing weed with beer (or any alcohol) is a non-starter for me. No thanks.


I drink maybe one or two beers a month. I'm not much of a drinker either.


----------



## Milkman

April, 2021








September 2021 (same plant)


----------



## Paul Running

Bud is stacking nice.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Bud is stacking nice.


Yes, I'm feeding them power bloom now (organic flowering stimulator). I figure we have at least another two weeks before any risk of frost.

Looking good for another bountiful harvest. Fingers crossed anyway.

It's sort of cool that I started the bigger of the two plants from a seed from last years crop.

Something about that is different than starting from a clone or seedling.


----------



## Dorian2

Good luck on your harvest this year @Milkman


----------



## Lola

I got a hold of a new strain I have been wanting to try. It’s called Black Diamonds. It’s Indica dominant. I used exactly 14 grams to half a cup of butter. I made some cookies out of it this afternoon. I ate one. I think I could of done with a 1/2 a cookie cuz I am so couch locked it’s stupid. I got 18 1.2 ounce cookies.


----------



## jaydubz

Who else prefer carts? I started using carts this year and I have an oz of weed sitting in my jar with some bovedos I haven't touched in months. It's just too convenient.


----------



## bzrkrage

Aphids! Futz!


----------



## Lola

jaydubz said:


> Who else prefer carts? I started using carts this year and I have an oz of weed sitting in my jar with some bovedos I haven't touched in months. It's just too convenient.


I vape sometimes. I like it. It’s super convenient. I really like the distillate carts. They still manage to produce a really easy going high. My tolerance atm is very high. Time for a break actually.


----------



## Paul Running

Getting close to harvest time. Beware of the pot pirates, keep a close eye on any suspicious activity, including drones. We live out in the country but that doesn't mean a thing these days...the dogs are our main alert but not a guarantee.


----------



## Milkman

jaydubz said:


> Who else prefer carts? I started using carts this year and I have an oz of weed sitting in my jar with some bovedos I haven't touched in months. It's just too convenient.


 I tried that, and for me it’s just not the same either in terms of the taste or the buzz.
Still have some, but I switched back to buds.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Getting close to harvest time. Beware of the pot pirates, keep a close eye on any suspicious activity, including drones. We live out in the country but that doesn't mean a thing these days...the dogs are our main alert but not a guarantee.


I’m not worrying about that crap anymore.

I think since anyone can grow weed now there’s a lot less of that happening.
It used to be terrible. These days, most back yards have weed growing.

If some douchebag wants to steal my shit and is willing to risk being captured on video, I’m not going to stress about it.

I can afford to buy weed if I need to. People like that can live with being assholes.


----------



## player99

Kids will be kids, more so when dope is involved.


----------



## Milkman

player99 said:


> Kids will be kids, more so when dope is involved.



Depends on your definition of kids. 

Around here it was mostly young "adults".

Now anyone can plant four plants legally in their mom's back yard. I try hard not to be the soft target in the neighborhood.


----------



## player99

When 14 -18 year old broke persons know there are pot plants, they will get them.


----------



## Paul Running

My son was telling me that there's more of it going on in the Ottawa area now.


----------



## Paul Running

Question: can a person in Canada, legally barter with cannabis...no money at all involved?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Used old soil and forgot about em completely. Used the f.i.m method. Pinched the top at 4 high. Turned out pretty good. Ive traded motors for LBs and have been offered greenhouse in trade for items posted on kijiji.


----------



## Paul Running

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 381208
> 
> Used old soil and forgot about em completely. Used the f.i.m method. Pinched the top at 4 high. Turned out pretty good. Ive traded motors for LBs and have been offered greenhouse in trade for items posted on kijiji.


Getting nice and chunky...are you well sheltered from the breeze?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

They were, and they got more shade than sun.


----------



## Milkman

player99 said:


> When 14 -18 year old broke persons know there are pot plants, they will get them.


What do you suggest?


----------



## Always12AM

I honestly think that the amount of weed I smoked in high school gave me autism.

Now when I smoke, I get the feeling all over my brain and body that one gets when they are being chased by a larger man than them with a knife.

So I only indulge when I’m up for that feeling. Which is only when I’m drunk. Which is never now.


----------



## Milkman

Always12AM said:


> I honestly think that the amount of weed I smoked in high school gave me autism.
> 
> Now when I smoke, I get the feeling all over my brain and body that one gets when they are being chased by a larger man than them with a knife.
> 
> So I only indulge when I’m up for that feeling. Which is only when I’m drunk. Which is never now.


It's not for everyone. My wife never smoked but she tried it once with me and had a similar reaction (paranoia). She won't try it again.

Obviously if I had a reaction like that I wouldn't use it. Doesn't sound like a good time to me.


----------



## Always12AM

Milkman said:


> It's not for everyone. My wife never smoked but she tried it once with me and had a similar reaction (paranoia). She won't try it again.
> 
> Obviously if I had a reaction like that I wouldn't use it. Doesn't sound like a good time to me.


I was fine from the time I started up until the time when I stopped being able to smoke 15-27 times a day. The second I stopped for more than a week the knife chasing feeling began.

I miss being able to unwind and disconnect. But now I’ve just learned to self regulate with meditation and working out.


----------



## Milkman

Always12AM said:


> I was fine from the time I started up until the time when I stopped being able to smoke 15-27 times a day. The second I stopped for more than a week the knife chasing feeling began.
> 
> I miss being able to unwind and disconnect. But now I’ve just learned to self regulate with meditation and working out.


Other than my heart meds, weed is my medication. I've self medicated for, well, undiagnosed issues for decades now. I'm sure there are side effects, but so far the pros clearly outweigh the cons for me. My wife, a devout NON-toker, would be the first to testify to that.


----------



## Paul Running

I do agree with the information concerning the effects of cannabis and the adolescent brain. I definitely would not recommend it to any young person. I seem to handle it now with less emotional or mental negative effects. I do notice an increase in heart rate which is not an issue right now. My doctor is against me smoking it however, I prefer it over the oral intake. Similar to Milkman, my wife is a non-toker, she tells me it has no effect on her at all. I do enjoy a toke with our sons...not big on toking by myself, nice to share the experience.


----------



## Milkman

Harvest Day has arrived. It's now getting down to low single digits C overnight and I see a bit of cold impact to one bud.

The trichomes are plentiful and just starting to turn amber.

Again this year, thankfully, we had no fence jumping A-holes.


----------



## Paul Running

What scents are the buds emitting this year? Most of ours are a fruity/citrus aroma.


Milkman said:


> Harvest Day has arrived.


 Do you smoke more during your trimming sessions?


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> What scents are the buds emitting this year? Most of ours are a fruity/citrus aroma.
> 
> Do you smoke more during your trimming sessions?


No, I'm doing it between my day job tasks. It's more bud than it looks like on the plant.

I've done half of one plant and that took about an hour.


----------



## Paul Running

We're still 10-14 days till start of harvest. The one that I'm tending to is closer to 20 days...it's a CDB dominant strain code name Harlequin. Here's some photos...the small one is the Harlequin:


----------



## Paul Running

Anybody try chewing on raw bud? It takes some getting used to; it will seem bitter at first, probably the THC content however, after awhile it's not so bad.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> We're still 10-14 days till start of harvest. The one that I'm tending to is closer to 20 days...it's a CDB dominant strain code name Harlequin. Here's some photos...the small one is the Harlequin:
> View attachment 381688
> View attachment 381689
> View attachment 381690
> View attachment 381691
> View attachment 381692
> View attachment 381693
> View attachment 381694
> View attachment 381695


Aren't you concerned about frost? Mine were ready to harvest anyway, but frost definitely forced my hand.


----------



## Paul Running

Most cannabis strains can handle -3 to -5°C for extended periods (depending on the humidity). Last year we had a few freeze mornings and they all pulled through with no change in flavour. Here's a photo of one morning last Fall; as you will note, it was a heavy frost...no those are not trichomes:


----------



## sulphur

Paul Running said:


> Anybody try chewing on raw bud? It takes some getting used to; it will seem bitter at first, probably the THC content however, after awhile it's not so bad.


Wouldn't you have to decarboxilate the weed first?


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Most cannabis strains can handle -3 to -5°C for extended periods (depending on the humidity). Last year we had a few freeze mornings and they all pulled through with no change in flavour. Here's a photo of one morning last Fall; as you will note, it was a heavy frost...no those are not trichomes:
> 
> View attachment 381766


That surprises me.

I had one bud that was affected by the cold and it's brown and crunchy. No way would I want more of my buds in that condition. The trichomes were just about perfect when I harvested.

The plants in your pictures are massive. You must get several pounds from a plant that size.

My two little plants keep me happy all winter, and I share a fair bit with my daughter.


----------



## Paul Running

sulphur said:


> Wouldn't you have to decarboxilate the weed first?


Yes you would to feel the effects of the THC. The other day when I was doing some defoliation, I unintentionally ripped off a small section of bud and just for the hell of it, I popped it into my mouth...similar to a chewing tobacco; one of those primal incidents, much like an infant has to test everything.


----------



## sulphur

Paul Running said:


> Yes you would to feel the effects of the THC. The other day when I was doing some defoliation, I unintentionally ripped off a small section of bud and just for the hell of it, I popped it into my mouth...similar to a chewing tobacco; one of those primal incidents, much like an infant has to test everything.


You'd have plenty to chew on from that bush that you have there. Is that one plant in the first pic?


----------



## Lola

Harvest season is upon us! I have a bit of mould on my plants. I did some research into this and a combo of raw milk with water is what will get rid of this. I can’t get raw milk so they suggested a high fat milk or cream. I am going to use 18% cream mixed with the water wipe the plant down(not the buds with their Beautiful golden crystals) to see if this helps. Any suggestions.


----------



## Paul Running

sulphur said:


> You'd have plenty to chew on from that bush that you have there. Is that one plant in the first pic?


Yes that's one plant. My son is motivated to growing large plants.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Harvest season is upon us! I have a bit of mould on my plants. I did some research into this and a combo of raw milk with water is what will get rid of this. I can’t get raw milk so they suggested a high fat milk or cream. I am going to use 18% cream mixed with the water wipe the plant down(not the buds with their Beautiful golden crystals) to see if this helps. Any suggestions.


What causes that? I've heard about bud rot and mould being problems. SO far I've managed to avoid both and I'd like to keep it that way. I don't even get aphids (knock on wood).


----------



## Paul Running

Bud rot is like a cancer. We remove the affected buds and burn them in the pit; similar to a tumor, remove a little more than just the mould. The spore spreads easy. I've seen entire plants destroyed from it, if it is allowed to spread. It's mushroom season and with this rain, spores and moulds are thriving.


----------



## Always12AM

Milkman said:


> Other than my heart meds, weed is my medication. I've self medicated for, well, undiagnosed issues for decades now. I'm sure there are side effects, but so far the pros clearly outweigh the cons for me. My wife, a devout NON-toker, would be the first to testify to that.


We all have to learn ways to heal ourselves that work the best. I never encourage people to make earth shattering life changes out of the blue. But I do encourage people to make additions to their tool kit of things that they can use to self medicate that don’t require any substances. It feels nice to have some variety and it also allows us to work through stuff with a sober mind, and that is a big boost for our confidenc

I know one thing, a little grass is always better than drinking. If you have a good woman and you are able to remain present and be a rock for her than having a puff here and there isn’t going to lead to regrets as long as it’s doing more good than harm.

I have been told by women that I am more like an animal than a man emotionally, so when it comes to drink or smoke, I have a hard time living up to the man I want to be for people I care about. It’s good if you are a laid back smoker because the only harm is has for people who are laid back is that it can put the fuck on long range planning. An example might be that it might take you 3 years to eventually build something like a shed or install the blinds that the wife wants.. The upside to this is that they change their mind in 7 day intervals so you end up saving a lot of money on emotionally driven home modifications that can be better used for emotionally driven guitar and nunchuck acquisitions.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Harvest season is upon us! I have a bit of mould on my plants. I did some research into this and a combo of raw milk with water is what will get rid of this. I can’t get raw milk so they suggested a high fat milk or cream. I am going to use 18% cream mixed with the water wipe the plant down(not the buds with their Beautiful golden crystals) to see if this helps. Any suggestions.


If the trichomes are golden (amber), their ready to harvest. Especially if the buds don't have any mold. That's my take anyway.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> If the trichomes are golden (amber), their ready to harvest. Especially if the buds don't have any mold. That's my take anyway.


I like em just before they turn amber. It can make the difference between a nice buzz and couch lock for some.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> I like em just before they turn amber. It can make the difference between a nice buzz and couch lock for some.


How can you tell their going to turn amber. Cannabis plants have a mind of their own and might fool you.  .


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> How can you tell their going to turn amber. Cannabis plants have a mind of their own and might fool you.  .


They start to turn amber a few at a time.

When I have a few turning amber and the rest still fairly clear, but fully developed (like little mushrooms) it's time.


----------



## Guitar101

Took a few microscope pics of my ACDC this morning. Turning milky but no amber yet.


----------



## Paul Running

Some areas of our plants are getting there. If this weather keeps up in the Ottawa Valley, we'll beat the frost:


----------



## Milkman

You know it's just semantics I suppose, but really there IS a difference between getting stoned and getting high.


----------



## Lola

So there is a new dispensary 10 minutes from my work. Went there and bought a vape cart called High THC. I just found out that it’s 97.3 % THC. I had two tiny draws off my vape pen and I am not moving anytime soon. I just keep on getting higher and higher.

The service at this place was amazing. The budtender was super knowledgeable. Just a beautiful store with a great vibe. I will return. This is some really good shit!

My tolerance is getting too high. Time for a break soon. Hate doing this but I am wasting my money. A break is good!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

wccannabis.co


----------



## Paul Running

A link to a recent PBS video on cannabis; should you be interested, there's a live panel discussion this evening:
The Cannabis Question


----------



## Lola

That vape cart is that I bought is too much for me. Hangover this morning. I hate this. Need to drink a lot of water to get it out my system. I guess I will save it for a rainy day. And only one hit at that. I have never vaped oil so strong.


----------



## Paul Running

We began the harvest today, the plants have been secreting a strong aroma the past few days; still another week for the Harlequin.


----------



## Paul Running

I watched a Marketplace episode on CDB that revealed some info that you may find interesting:





CBC Gem







gem.cbc.ca


----------



## Lola

I started buying some products out where I live. Everything is government controlled. Everything has their seal of approval. Most of the shops downtown TO aren’t under government sanctions. These govt regulated vape products do not contain any additives. Their products are of the highest standards.


----------



## Paul Running

Hopefully they get a handle on the control of these products. Some people don't take well to THC and if they are under the impression that they are just consuming CDB and it's really THC, could create some paranoia or maybe worse.
I am actually a little disappointed in the progress so far with the cannabis industry. With total gov. control, the research facilities have their hands tied...it's no better than before legalization for the R&D people.


----------



## Fred Gifford

my wife was prescribed heavy CBD for her Cancer then gave up taking it, I got sick of staring at it on the shelf after paying so much $$$ for it so ($69.00 a bottle.) I started experimenting with it, taking more and more ech day until it was gone. It had no more effect than taking a single Aspirin. Conclusion ?? for myself it did absolutley nothing, didn't get you high, didn't cure a backache .. only my opinion I but I consider it a total waste of money ... YMMV


----------



## Lola

Fred Gifford said:


> my wife was prescribed heavy CBD for her Cancer then gave up taking it, I got sick of staring at it on the shelf after paying so much $$$ for it so ($69.00 a bottle.) I started experimenting with it, taking more and more ech day until it was gone. It had no more effect than taking a single Aspirin. Conclusion ?? for myself it did absolutley nothing, didn't get you high, didn't cure a backache .. only my opinion I but I consider it a total waste of money ... YMMV


I have CBD oil with 5% THC. It gives me great relief. My son bought it online. Would I buy it again? Absolutely.


----------



## Paul Running

Fred Gifford said:


> my wife was prescribed heavy CBD for her Cancer then gave up taking it, I got sick of staring at it on the shelf after paying so much $$$ for it so ($69.00 a bottle.) I started experimenting with it, taking more and more ech day until it was gone. It had no more effect than taking a single Aspirin. Conclusion ?? for myself it did absolutley nothing, didn't get you high, didn't cure a backache .. only my opinion I but I consider it a total waste of money ... YMMV


Yeah, it's amazing how cannabis affects people differently. My wife feels nothing, even with our highest THC weed, maybe her endocannabinoid system is inert; more research required and it would help if the government allowed third-party research.


----------



## Lola

Well, today turned out to be very fruitful. I made my first batch of White Widow cookies and WOW this shit is absolutely fabulous. I am really happy with no complaints but rather very couch locked. It’s weird I can feel every fibre in my legs. I only ate 1/2 of a peanut butter cookie weighing in at 1 ounce. As time wears on the high just gets better and better. I was going to make these cookies bigger but I am glad I didn’t. You just need a small piece.

Update: this stuff really fucks you up. I haven’t been this blasted for a long time! This is a really nice strain of weed to make butter with.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how cannabis affects people differently. My wife feels nothing, even with our highest THC weed, maybe her endocannabinoid system is inert; more research required and it would help if the government allowed third-party research.


oh, if I smoke the bubble hash I get off like jack the bear, smoking is no problem .. it's just these expensive pseudo-medical CBD cure-all elixirs that I find highly fraudulent, they claim to help every medical ailment known to man but yet I can find no research studies that say they work .. Canadian Gov't approved Sativex and on a temporary basis and years later when they got around to the Clinical/Technical Evaluation they deleted it from the Approved Drug List citing that they could find no conclusive data that it did anything. IMHO CBD is Snake Oil.


----------



## Paul Running

Fred Gifford said:


> IMHO CBD is Snake Oil.


The nice thing that I like about the THC, you know if it's working.








...the CDB not so much


----------



## Lola

This White Widow is actually the best strain I have ever tried. This beats everything that I have ever gotten from a dispensary. Potent!! And......no hangover.


----------



## Lola

For creativity nothing in my opinion can top this White widow strain. I had so much fun just jamming to back tracks. I really couldn’t believe the stuff I was coming up with on the fly. I was right in the pocket.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

What ya'll got growin?
I got Bubblegum(tall one) Wafflecone, AK47/Blueberry. And Watermelon Skittlez. 
One fell over yesterday so now its propped up on its side to see whst becomes of it.
Using Advanced Nutrients, micro, grow, bloom, big bud, carbo load and bud candy.


----------



## Paul Running

Just vegetables this year, we have plenty left over from last year's harvest.


----------

